# Finished Grandpa Munster



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pics:




__





Moebius Models' Grandpa Munster






www.inpayne.com














And stuck him together with Herman, who I built in 2018:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Shocking! Hair-raising! Electrifying! I LOVE it!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Best Al Davies face I can remember seeing!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice! That's a great expression on his face. 

I especially like the painting and decaling of the dials on the control panel.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

StarshipClass said:


> Nice! That's a great expression on his face.
> 
> I especially like the painting and decaling of the dials on the control panel.


No decals on the panel, it's all painted. The only decal on the whole model is the book title on Grandpa's floor, which I made ("Herman's Head" :lol: )


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> No decals on the panel, it's all painted. The only decal on the whole model is the book title on Grandpa's floor, which I made ("Herman's Head" :lol: )


Wow! All the more impressive then


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Jhon, like usual that is some great painting!


----------

